# fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst



## hamburgerjung (13. April 2006)

was geht mit dem fischersee harms in brunsbek-kronshorst ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Matzinger (13. April 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Fahre besser zum Kösterrieth-Teich in Brunsbek...!


----------



## Forellenpapst (13. April 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Ich würde auf jeden fall zum fischersee kronshorst fahren ich habe dort immer gute fänge gemacht.

ps der angelteichKösterrieth ist derbe scheissssse.


----------



## hamburgerjung (13. April 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*



			
				Forellenpapst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auf jeden fall zum fischersee kronshorst fahren ich habe dort immer gute fänge gemacht.
> 
> ps der angelteichKösterrieth ist derbe scheissssse.


 
find ich auch.............!....hast du nen korreckten anfahrtsweg ?.....und hat er samstag geöffnet ?.....ab wann und wie und wie.....und und und ?????????

sorry.....ich brauch ein paar infos für samstag.......ich war zwar letztes jahr 2-3 mal da ....hab mich aber jedes mal ferfahren da wir aus stemwarde gekommen sind und durch die feldmark gefahren sind !


----------



## dedelmitf (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Hallo, war am Montag diese Woche am Kosterrieth-Teich und war recht zufrieden. Die Anlage ist gepflegt und die 3 Pächter sind sehr nett.
Ich habe den Tag 8 Forellen gefangen.


----------



## Fischfranz (19. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Fahre besser zum Kösterrieth-Teich in Brunsbek...!


naja, da war ich jetzt schon 4mal... und außer einer kleinen Portionsforelle war da nix gewesen... hab alles probiert, vom spiro über grundmontage, wasserkugel mit Powerbait...nix.

wäre für hilfreiche Tips äußerst dankbar und empfänglich.


----------



## frankyforello (19. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*



Fischfranz schrieb:


> naja, da war ich jetzt schon 4mal... und außer einer kleinen Portionsforelle war da nix gewesen... hab alles probiert, vom spiro über grundmontage, wasserkugel mit Powerbait...nix.
> 
> wäre für hilfreiche Tips äußerst dankbar und empfänglich.


 
Mindestens 4 Wochen warten...|evil: halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden...
Bei Harms? in Kronshorst herrscht die alljährliche Krautfischerei. Sehr nervig, hier wurden aber an der Hälterung gute Fänge gemacht. Kein schönes Angeln, aber erfolgreich. Köder: Teig und Bienenmade. In den letzten 10 Tagen sind einige Angler mit über 10 Stk weggegangen - der Rest am See macht Nase:v #q #q


----------



## Fischfranz (20. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Danke für den tip.
wollte morgen nochmal mit zwei kollegen los. entweder zum kösterrieth oder an den see nebenan.
welche farbe teig ist wo die beste?

die kleine Forelle hab ich bei kösterrieth gefangen. auf weißen Teig.

bis neulich und Petri Heil


----------



## frankyforello (20. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*



Fischfranz schrieb:


> Danke für den tip.
> wollte morgen nochmal mit zwei kollegen los. entweder zum kösterrieth oder an den see nebenan.
> welche farbe teig ist wo die beste?
> 
> ...


 
Blau und grün bei Harms - aber wie gesagt, derzeit geht nicht viel - vielleicht ändert sich das ja morgen :q 

Fahrt ihr etwa von Norderstedt nach Brunsbek/Kronshorst? |uhoh:


----------



## Fischfranz (20. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

danke, grün hab ich noch da und etwas weiß auch. gehen dort auch bienenmaden und sowas?

ja, werde in norderstedt starten, dann zum kollegen und dann los zum teich.


----------



## Fischfranz (22. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Moin moin,
also gestern war ich mit zwei Kollegen am Angelteich Kronshorst.
Leider haben wir die riesigen Forellen nur gesehen als sie direkt vor unserer Nase vorbeischwammen und in Wurfweite gesprungen sind.
Wir haben alles ausprobiert. Grund mit auftreibendem Köder, freitreibender Köder, tief, flach...Schleppangeln und und und...
Fleischmaden, Bienenmaden, grüner, weißer, roter, oranger Teig. Minitwister...
Das Ergebnis: 3 winzige Brassen. Keine Forelle!!!

Ich weiß nicht warum wir nichts gefangen haben. was machen wir nur falsch?
Oder ist es einfach nur noch zu warm und man sollte erst mitte Oktober wieder nen Versuch starten?


Naja, was soll der Geiz
Euch weiterhin Petri Heil


----------



## frankyforello (22. September 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Das ist ärgerlich, nicht eine Gräte?#d 
Wo habt ihr denn gestanden? 
In Krusa (Dänemark) beißen die Forellen gut bis sehr gut. Was hier in den Teichen los ist, weiß ich auch nicht|krach:


----------



## Fischfranz (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

hey franky,
wir standen hinten rechts, vom eingang her gesehen...mein kollege hatte nen gaaanz zaghaften biss, aber mehr nicht.

ich war am letzten donnerstag nochmal da um einige tips von forellenzüchtern auszuprobieren...und...

NIX!!!!!!!:r  nicht ein fischschwanz ließ sich blicken...hab langsam die faxen dicke. gibts denn im näheren umfeld zu norderstedt nix zum angeln???

bis neulich
und gruß


----------



## frankyforello (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*



Fischfranz schrieb:


> hey franky,
> wir standen hinten rechts, vom eingang her gesehen...mein kollege hatte nen gaaanz zaghaften biss, aber mehr nicht.
> 
> ich war am letzten donnerstag nochmal da um einige tips von forellenzüchtern auszuprobieren...und...
> ...


 
Hinten rechts (bei der Eiche) ist eigentlich einer der besten Plätze, weil dort ein tiefes Loch ist #c - aber habe letzte Woche beim "Feierabendangeln" ebenfalls 2 Stunden gebraucht. Ich stand auf der Halbinsel und habe erst mit Teig probiert, nichts, dann mit weißen Twister vorsichtige "Zupfer", aber mit Einzelhaken keine Chance, die Biester zu fassen zu kriegen, bis ich einen kleinen Drilling mit weißen Twister (klein) aufgezogen hatte. Damit habe ich noch 6 Stk. in 1 1/2 Stunden bekommen.:q 
Bei Rödekurt in Dänemark herrschte vor 4 Tagen eine Wassertemperatur von 18 Grad !!#d Ein Forellenzirkus ist gar nichts dagegen! Nächste Woche werde ich mal ein paar Teiche ausprobieren, die ich nicht kenne - schaun wir Mal. |wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Mahlzeit,

war gestern mit meiner kleinen mal in Kronshorst und muss sagen: der See war voll besetzt.. kaum freie Stellen und 
die Leute haben zumindestens vorne echt gut gefangen!

Werde am 25.11. mal den See in Brunsbek einen Besuch abstatten... ist zwar noch ein wenig hin aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich anzuschließen

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

das hört sich doch gut an....


----------



## Fischfranz (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

hi,
hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an. den Tag werd ich mir mal vormerken...
war gestern mittag mal kurz an der elbe um etwas Gummi zu baden.

und wie es der zufall wollte, fing ich nach nichtmal 10min am wasser nen schönen Zander (62cm und 2435g)


gruß


----------



## maki1980 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

glückwunsch...

Werde am 14ten mein Glück in Zarnekau versuchen um zu sehen
ob die Forellen schon beißen.
Werde Berichten


----------



## maki1980 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

ja ist ein Teich kurz vor Fehmarn!
In dem Teich sind nur Forellen und dicke Aal aus diesem Grund
immer einen Besuch wert.
Leider hat der See keine Internet- Adresse da der eher ein Geheimtipp ist.


----------



## maki1980 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

Jip....
wir fahren auch mit 6 leuten und übernachten bei uns im Campingwagen..
So kann man Freitag abend noch einen kleinen zur Brust nehmen! :O)


----------



## forellenfreak93 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

ich war auch schon oft in brunsbek hab nicht so gut gefangen aber alle neben mir ,hab gehört das man da forellen bis 60 cm fangen kann gibt es so was?
ich habe immer gerade aus am ende geangelt.

Petri heil
gruß for3eelenfreak93


----------



## Hai2 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: fischersee brunsbek-kronshorst*

war bis jetzt nur zweimal in brunsbek einmal geguckt und einmal nachmittags gejiggt...beim gucken war nicht viel los der teich wurde auch etwas gesäubert und dafür etwas abgelassen, war aber mal interessant zu sehen wir der so von der bodenstruktur her ist. Naja und als ich zum jiggen da war hatte ein angelkollege 16 forellen alle portionsgröße 35-40cm. Naja ich hab dann in zwei stunden angeln auch noch 5 gekriegt...war aber kein schönes angeln da extrem kalter wind ziemlich stark in meine richtung wehte...
da der teich wo ich sonst bin geschlossen hat werde ich wohl an den freien tagen am montag oder dienstag nochmal in brunsbek angreifen...

Petri marc


----------

